# Am I crazy?



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

Did the General Discussion forum dissappear?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Rhino said:


> Did the General Discussion forum dissappear?


No.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Rhino said:


> Am I crazy?


Yes.

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It's still there.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Were you logged in when you were looking for it? 

The entire "Off Topic" section is only visible if you are logged in to the site.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Were you logged in when you were looking for it?
> 
> The entire "Off Topic" section is only visible if you are logged in to the site.


+1 :smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Right side, middle of the pic.


----------

